# Century and Zzipez Rods For sale..



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

I have the following rods that have never been fished, slightly used on the casting field. all in Mint Condition.

Excalibur C comes with Century bag and adjustable reel seat.
T800 comes with Century Bag and adjustable reel seat
Tip Tornado Super Match Graphex come with Century Bag and adjustable reel seat,
Zziplex M4 Evo, comes Zziplex Cloth Bag and coasters.

All rods in Tube shipping containers, shipping from the 33316 Zip.

Any inquires canna via Private message, photos can be sen via request as well.

Thank you Looking. JC


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Read The Sticky at the beginning of the forum Capt Cruz


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

PM Sent, Thank you.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Duplicate..


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

These are fully built rods, not blanks? If rods, are guides placed for reel up or down position? Conventional?


----------



## PELIKAN (Jun 6, 2012)

How much for the zziplex and Century C?


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Fully Built Rods,


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

The ZZiplex comes with reel coasters and cloth bag built for conventional reel, Century rods come with adjustable reel seat , for high or low reel position and come with Century Rod bag bag.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Prices


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Price on tip tornado and zippie


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Man just post some prices.
Skip all the pm’s


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Century Tip Tornado Graphex Super Match $550, Century Excalibur C $500, Zziplex Chris Dance Built M4 Evo $550. shipped from 33316 zip.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks
I will think them over


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

View attachment 60047


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

View attachment 60049


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Tip Tornado Grpahex Super Match
View attachment 60051
View attachment 60051


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Excalibur C
View attachment 60053


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Having trouble posting pictures, If any bode has any interest in these rods you can email [email protected] Thank you


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

correction! [email protected]


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

*test*

View attachment 60075


----------

